# OCCT says error on 8700k even when mobo is at full stock default settings



## Space Lynx (May 18, 2018)

normal? i let it run 2 hours, was fine for around 1 hour in.

temps are great less than 65 celsius on all cores.


should i just ignore this?


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

Did the mobo turn on MultiCore Enhancement by chance? My Asus Z97 always turned it on if you touched the XMP option.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2018)

You can try the diagnostic tool. I used it and RMAd a chip at the beginning of the year.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/19792/Intel-Processor-Diagnostic-Tool


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2018)

When is the last time it was updated?

Get yourself hardware monitor by CPUID (CPU-Z creator)

Get yourself Blender and the Ryzen Module here follow those directions.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...zen-blender-benchmarks-at-200-samples.228686/

Get 7zip and a large compressed file, set 7zip to utilize all cores and threads.

Get Unigen Heaven/Valley.

Get the Latest 3DMark tool.

1. Have Hardware Monitor on Screen.
2. Run Ryzen Blender with those settings. If it completes successfully post your Voltages and temperatures here. If it freezes then a voltage might be too low, for my 8350 it was vcore at one point.
Post hardware monitor screenshot.

3. Run 7zip and decompress a large zip or 7z file, then compress it, with max cores/threads. Have hardware monitor open. Post images. If it freezes, check settings.

4 Run unigen tests and 3dmark. No freezes you are ok.

If everything doesnt freeze/bsod, ignore occt.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Did the mobo turn on MultiCore Enhancement by chance? My Asus Z97 always turned it on if you touched the XMP option.




Yes, it is on. 4700 and no downclocking by default.

So do I just ignore the error?

@Solaris17 ty I will run it now. looks like I can just ignore the error message though, since i guess maybe it is normal if turbo boost is on


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

You said full stock default settings in the thread title so that got me wondering. Anyways your overclocking, have you tried without MCE? I only asked because you could running be into instability that OCCT is picking up on.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> You said full stock default settings in the thread title so that got me wondering. Anyways your overclocking, have you tried without MCE? I only asked because you could running be into instability that OCCT is picking up on.



thanks mate. will turn off xmp, and MCE, and let it OCCT run over night, if no issues then i will turn on MCE but leave XMP off, see what happens. if clear then I know its the ram, if not then i will keep going down the list, and try no MCE but XMP on


----------



## Space Lynx (May 22, 2018)

OCCT passed 12 hour run at 5ghz -2 avx 1.39v and offset of +0.40.  I never had an offset before until now, so I guess it just needed a little more voltage, heh.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 24, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> OCCT passed 12 hour run at 5ghz -2 avx 1.39v and offset of +0.40.  I never had an offset before until now, so I guess it just needed a little more voltage, heh.



That's degradation at work friend. It will slowly want more voltage over a year or two. Just the price you pay for more mghz


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> That's degradation at work friend. It will slowly want more voltage over a year or two. Just the price you pay for more mghz



doubt it, lot of factors involved. my 2500k was 4,8ghz 24/7/365 for over 5 years. and still runs great at same everything in bios. its stable now, i just was doing something wrong and/or the MIS turbo enhancement in bios wasn't stable. when i say stock, i meant MSI stock which included the turbo boost to 4.7 no downclocking. msi just released a bios update stabilizing voltages too, so yeah its all related.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 24, 2018)

Not all Silicon is the same, if your chip requires even a small voltage bump over its VID that is the very definition of degradation.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Not all Silicon is the same, if your chip requires even a small voltage bump over its VID that is the very definition of degradation.



I didn't know that, thank you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2018)

Yup hence why some chips can handle hard ocs and others can't. The better the cooling you have on the cpu, vrms and even on back of board where the cpu socket and vrms sit, even where the nb/sb are the better it will survive.

What version is occt up to?

Also after doing a clear cmos you should load optimized defaults.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2018)

when you say VID is too high, is this what you mean? even tho my temps are good and everything is stable my VID is too high on all 6 cores?  this is stock MSI bios btw with turbo boost on lol

please advise if i need to turn this off.  none of my manual oc's are stable.


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2018)

Unfortunately, I always set a static voltage and so don't have much advice here, but I would run the Intel Diagnostic tool at stock settings.  If that fails you can always attempt an RMA.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 24, 2018)

what i would recommend for you to do is to comb over a few pages of this thread over on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1639998-i7-8700k-overclock-results-settings.html

when i'm trying to dial in an overclock typically i'll look at other peoples overclocks and voltages used to get a general idea of were the voltage curve for a certain model processor is at. take note of who has the lowest voltage for said clock and who has a very high voltage for the same clock. then mark down what seems to be the "average" voltage that most people are hitting around.

if you do this for 3 - 4 frequency levels ie: 5ghz, 5.1, 5.2, 5.3 you can plot yourself out a curve of what voltage "should" be required for what ever frequency level your aiming for.

once you figure out your curve its time to test. start at the bottom and work your way up, after figuring out how much voltage your chip wants for each frequency level you can gauge how good of a chip you actually have and start aiming higher with that knowledge and basically "predict" how much voltage you should need for a given OC, obviously you'd want to test your settings but you get my point. just keep in mind that all processors have a frequency wall where you need a significant amount more voltage to maintain said clock, that's where you should aim for, just under that frequency wall.

as far as testing goes, your using the right tool a 30 minute non AVX test should suffice (unless your 3d modeling with blender, then use AVX) as stable followed up by a 12 hour aida 64 stress test (or world community grid), followed by another 12 hours of straight idling. if your rig does not blue screen during those tests i'd call it stable personally.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> if your chip requires even a small voltage bump over its VID that is the very definition of degradation.



No, it is not.  Requiring a voltage bump for an overclock is not degradation.



lynx29 said:


> when you say VID is too high, is this what you mean? even tho my temps are good and everything is stable my VID is too high on all 6 cores?



I wouldn't worry too much about the VID, it is always read high on my 8700K, pretty close to what yours is, even though the vcore is only 1.25v.  The vcore is what you should be worried about, the VID hasn't really been worth looking at for casual overclockers in years.

And as long as your overclock is stable and your temps are acceptable, that's all that matters really.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 24, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> No, it is not.  Requiring a voltage bump for an overclock is not degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If your cpu is unstable at stock speed and requires a small voltage bump what would you call that then?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> If your cpu is unstable at stock speed and requires a small voltage bump what would you call that then?



_If_ your processor was unstable at stock speeds and requires a small voltage bump, and it is a new CPU or has always been like this, then I call that defective, not degradation.

Of course, his CPU wasn't at stock speeds, it was overclocked from the very first boot, so that point is moot.

Degradation is when a processor is completely stable at a certain clock speed and voltage, but over time becomes unstable at that clock speed and voltage.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 24, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> If your cpu is unstable at stock speed and requires a small voltage bump what would you call that then?



Keep in mind that while the specs under his name say 4.7 Ghz, in the case of an allcore boost that is still an OC.

Even turning on XMP on its own, is an OC for the CPU.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2018)

ty all cheers

I figured out the issue, I was running Beta BIOS for the mobo which "tweaks cpu voltage", I went back to the last known stable BIOS, and 0 issues... 5ghz -2 avx, 1.40v, prime 95 small FFT for 3 hours now 0 issues. and before that 3 hours of OCCT 0 issues. lol.  my bad mates.


----------



## R4k4n0th (May 25, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> normal? i let it run 2 hours, was fine for around 1 hour in.
> 
> temps are great less than 65 celsius on all cores.
> 
> ...



Can you please test your CPU with other software as well? Such as IntelBurnTest and Prime95.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 25, 2018)

R4k4n0th said:


> Can you please test your CPU with other software as well? Such as IntelBurnTest and Prime95.



ah this topic can be closed... as I said it was a beta MOBO bios...

and yeah i run prime 95 12 hours and AIDA64 and OCCT all 3-6 hours each multiple times, and a 24 hour run. its all fine now.   temps do get to about 80ish celsius area at 5ghz -2 avx offset and 1.40 volt with 0.015 + offset.

which is fine, but in gaming temps rarely go past 65 celsius.


----------



## Gungar (May 25, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> That's degradation at work friend. It will slowly want more voltage over a year or two. Just the price you pay for more mghz



Huh, Bullshit x100000

It can be a lot of things and its definitely not cpu degradation after a couple of months with a mild OC like this one.



lynx29 said:


> ah this topic can be closed... as I said it was a beta MOBO bios...
> 
> and yeah i run prime 95 12 hours and AIDA64 and OCCT all 3-6 hours each multiple times, and a 24 hour run. its all fine now.   temps do get to about 80ish celsius area at 5ghz -2 avx offset and 1.40 volt with 0.015 + offset.
> 
> which is fine, but in gaming temps rarely go past 65 celsius.



Glad you found your problem  nice purchase btw the 8700k is a beast.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 25, 2018)

Gungar said:


> Huh, Bullshit x100000
> 
> It can be a lot of things and its definitely not cpu degradation after a couple of months with a mild OC like this one.
> 
> ...



Times 100 thousand huh? go ahead and prove me wrong by adding half a volt to your over clock and report back in a couple of months. Did you even bother reading the whole thread? It's pretty obvious op already found his solution so you don't need to keep bumping this thread because you disagree with what I said.


----------



## Gungar (May 25, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Times 100 thousand huh? go ahead and prove me wrong by adding half a volt to your over clock and report back in a couple of months. Did you even bother reading the whole thread? It's pretty obvious op already found his solution so you don't need to keep bumping this thread because you disagree with what I said.



Try to play smart with me.

he never had half a volt increase and he even stayed in the reasonable voltage increase. I had a older intel cpu that did 1.5 for 2 years (i didnt keep it so idk how much more it could handle) and those cpu couldn't handle the voltage of newer cpus.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 25, 2018)

Gungar said:


> Try to play smart with me.
> 
> he never had half a volt increase and he even stayed in the reasonable voltage increase. I had a older intel cpu that did 1.5 for 2 years (i didnt keep it so idk how much more it could handle) and those cpu couldn't handle the voltage of newer cpus.



See this post



lynx29 said:


> OCCT passed 12 hour run at 5ghz -2 avx 1.39v and offset of +0.40.  I never had an offset before until now, so I guess it just needed a little more voltage, heh.





Arrakis+9 said:


> *Did you even bother reading the whole thread? *It's pretty obvious op already found his solution so you don't need to keep bumping this thread because you disagree with what I said.


----------

